# Truffled Risotto Milanese



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

5 cups, Chicken stock
2 oz, Olive oil
1/3 cup, Onion, small diced
1 1/2 cup, Arborio rice
1/4 cup, white wine
1/4 cup, Parmesan cheese, grated
2Tbs, shaved black truffles
Salt, pepper to taste
2 Tbs, Butter
 
In a medium saucepan, bring the stock just to a simmer. Maintain a simmer over low heat. 

In a large saucepan, heat the oil over medium heat. Add onion and cook until the onion is softened and translucent, about 2 minutes. Add the rice and stir for 1 minute, until well coated with oil.  Add the wine and cook, stirring until the wines just evaporates.  Add 1/2 cup of the simmering stock and cook, stirring constantly, until the rice is almost tender, but still slightly firm in the center, 20-25 minutes. Add cheese, truffles and season with the salt and pepper to taste.  Continue to cook, stirring and adding stock as necessary, 1/4 cup at a time, until the rice is tender but still firm and is velvety from its own sauce.  Stir in butter and serve hot, garnished with additional truffle shavings, as desired.


----------

